# Far Too Easy



## awesomer (Oct 19, 2007)

i made a quick trailer for a cartoon my friend wants to do
http://fartooeasy.deviantart.com/art/FTE-T...railer-67608279


----------



## phoood (Oct 19, 2007)

omg elite beat agents.

nice btw.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 19, 2007)

Pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




DeviantArt'll throw a hissy if they catch that soundtrack though :S If you're using tracks in the final version might be worth finding another site as a backup plan.


----------



## GeekShadow (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome ^^

EBA !!!

Which software do you use for flash ?


----------



## awesomer (Oct 20, 2007)

@psyfira: orly? i use music in like, all of the flashes i have on DA...

@geekshadow: uhh........ Macromedia flash MX 2004? (and Audacity for sound editing)


----------

